# About to make first order



## perp201 (Apr 11, 2013)

I am about to place my first order to Attitude for some Mandala beans, going to order with a prepaid card and have shipped to my home, any last minute suggestion or tips, any and all suggestions are very much appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2013)

coupon...420


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 11, 2013)

Have fun and enjoy your harvest.    :hubba: :icon_smile:


----------



## skullcandy (Apr 11, 2013)

I would suggest useing the mix & match feature if they got it and get a seed or two of diffrent strains kinda like a variaty pack except you get to pick the strains you get


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2013)

Not to be disagreeable, but when you are just starting out, I believe that it is to your advantage to only grow 1 strain at a time.  

What did you get from Mandala?  Satori is my favorite strain.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 12, 2013)

Wait till 4/19 to order. They got some killer strains they are giving from then till the 21st.


----------



## perp201 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Not to be disagreeable, but when you are just starting out, I believe that it is to your advantage to only grow 1 strain at a time.
> 
> What did you get from Mandala?  Satori is my favorite strain.


I have not ordered yet but you got it right, Satori is first on the list i was going to order 2 strains(Satori and Kalichakra) and start real slow with germinating 2 of each in hopes i get 1 of each growing and go from there. As i mentioned in my first post do you see any problems with my order stratgy... ie too much of a risk or is it as minimal as it gets. i have never grown befor but for future bean orders should i find a new address..... im very confused. thanks.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2013)

If your worried about getting busted by the pigs, don't.  They are not going to waste time on such a small order.  Lots of folks here at M P order quite often and I don't know of any one who has gotten in trouble for buying seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2013)

IMO, buying seeds from a reputable breeder is the safest thing about growing.  I would however, start more than 2 of each.  You should be able to get 100% germination, but you could well get all males.  I always like to drop at least 3-4 of each strain, even when I am hoping for only 1 female.


----------



## perp201 (Apr 13, 2013)

PowerPlanter    i apperciate the info back on the ordering and such, i guess its just nubie jitters and what not.  Thanks.Goddess     i will do what you suggest then i will germ 4 of each strain, and i am going to read up on the sexing of the plants and what is best, is there a thread on here you would suggest i read for that and in general knowledge about what to do with males and females, sorry for the nubie question.  Thanks.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565


I feed my worms the males


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 13, 2013)

I was freaking out the first time I bought seeds.  So I understand.  The worst I've heard them do if they catch your order is send you a little note saying they confiscated your seeds.


----------

